
The Zuckerberg Files – A digital archive of Mark Zuckerberg's public utterances - dotcoma
https://www.zuckerbergfiles.org/
======
DyslexicAtheist
you really going to make people sign up for this? looks like a good idea but
just drop the silly e-mail harvesting already

